# Post war whistle relay rewind



## Mneafus (Mar 6, 2017)

I need a little insight as to what size wire is used to wind the coil and what is the ohm rating of the coil when finished.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need a chart first. The obvious choice is 24, 26 or 30 gage. Using my crappy caliper I measured .4 mm off a relay wire. MM reads directly off the second scale. 24 gage is .51mm, 26gage is .4049mm, and 30 gage is.25mm. Measure the turns as you unwind because you may want to copy that. When I did armatures they were about 13 feet. That coil will probably take more. Michaels does carry 26 gage in the jewelry dept. You can calculate the resistance based on your length. Resistance is given in ohms.1000ft. You can try a reverse unit coil. they are selling for 5 bucks. I am guessing 26 gage.


----------

